# A BIG Waxstock thanks for all at Elite Car Care



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Just a few words of thanks to the organisers of Waxstock 2015, you all did a cracking job. Everything was seamless in terms of setting up, access to and from and allowing us to use your stage as a temporary unloading area.. :lol:

We would also like to thank all of our customers who popped by to make a purchase or just have a chat.

Definitely busier than ever this year!

Already looking forward to the next one.

Alex & team!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Good to catch up although to brief !


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Definitely, there were lots of people I wanted to catch up with but only managed a few as we were flat out for most of the day.. 

Alex


----------

